# Permanent move to Hk



## ossie1 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi,
My hubby just got his new job with relocation to Hk. I am desperately seeking any advise on best places to live and schooling- like so many newbies moving there.

We have a four and half yr old little boy. He currently attends preschool in Australia but not as often as schools seem to offer in Hk for a child the same age. We go to gymnastics, dancing, swimming, karate, sports, soccer and piano lessons. I would like to try and emulate this in Hk- maybe schools offer this. The ESF seems interesting but I can't see where activities are located ( close or far from each other).

We have 2 dogs we will be relocating with us so housing with some 'garden'. A budget of around 26,000 Hk would be what we r able to spend on accommodation in Hk. I need to be close enough to MTR for travel as I won't be driving.

Any advise would be great.

Cheers


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Dogs, kids, expat = Tung Chung which is close by the airport and lots of space and grass for dog ****ting. JW


----------



## ossie1 (Jul 9, 2011)

*Thank you*



JWilliamson said:


> Dogs, kids, expat = Tung Chung which is close by the airport and lots of space and grass for dog ****ting. JW


Sounds great! Succinct- this will help narrow my search on Internet. Thanks!


----------

